# perch tactics



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I have Perch fished only a few times using a crappie rig a minnows. Is this the standard way everybody fishes or Does anybody use artificial bait or other lures and methods


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Perch spreaders with gold hooks and emeralds shiners, or just a sinker and a plain hook 12in. up from sinker.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Spreader rig with an appropriate weight underneath and emerald shiners is all I use. Done great this past summer.....filleted so many, I just cannot drag myself to perch fish anymore this year...only upon special request from my kids, wife and dad....shhhhhhhhh!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Crappie Rig, Spreader or a Jigging Spoon and anywhere from a size 6 to size 2 snelled hook, grab some Shiners, spool your reel up with braided line and you're set! Not saying artificials won't work, but live bait is used most of the time.


----------



## Mike Wheeler (May 22, 2008)

Why has no one mentioned:
"DOUBLE-HEADER"
Spreaders forever!


----------



## stinksbaittackle (Mar 27, 2009)

Shiners and spreaders have been the only method i have heard of from day one. Fish on!


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

Single hook rig is the best way to go. I don't want to come off as a know it all, but if you switch to this method, you will never go back to crappie rigs, spreaders, etc.

Tie a 18" to 24" leader - insert barrel sinker 3/4 ounce or 1 ounce...rough days or deep water use 2 barrel sinkers. Tie leader barrel swivel to main line and use the bottom swivel for a #2 perch hook.

The barrels will go back and forth between the swivels and create a clicking sound as you drop the rig to the bottom and pull up off bottom and drop back on bottom to entice a bite. This rig allows you to feel if your minnow is still on the hook due to the drag it creates, you won't miss as many fish in a vertical position as the spreader tips to one side when you have a bite, plus it is faster to get up and then back down when fishing one hook keeping the feeding frenzy going. Try it and you will never switch back.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I prefer a crappie rig with two hooks adjusted so the bottom hook presents the minnow two to three inches below the sinker and the top hook adjusted so it will be about one inch above the horizontal wire that suspends the bottom hook. I'll also use a single snelled hook attached to the same DuoLok snap as the sinker. There are times when a rattle spoon replaces the sinker and a hook is attached to the treble with a snell of about 1.5 to 2 inches. Last of all is a barrel slip sinker on the main line with a large enough swivel to keep it from slipping down to a hook tied on a 15 to 18" snell and fished right on the bottom. I'll cycle through these various methods on those days when the perch bite is VERY SLOW and sometimes luck out in producing a better bite. All I ever use are light wire hooks in size 2.

Don't ask me why, but I don't care for spreaders even though many guests on my boat use them effectively.


----------



## BigKev (Jun 16, 2008)

Lou K,
Can you post a picture of what you are discribing there? I'm having a tough time visualizing what you are trying to tell us. Sorry I"m a little mentally handicapped I guess. LOL. Thanks.

BK


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

BigKev said:


> Lou K,
> Can you post a picture of what you are discribing there? I'm having a tough time visualizing what you are trying to tell us. Sorry I"m a little mentally handicapped I guess. LOL. Thanks.
> 
> BK


Your not handicapped, because I am also having a hard time. Unless we are both mentally challenged lol


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Lou K said:


> Single hook rig is the best way to go. I don't want to come off as a know it all, but if you switch to this method, you will never go back to crappie rigs, spreaders, etc.
> 
> Tie a 18" to 24" leader - insert barrel sinker 3/4 ounce or 1 ounce...rough days or deep water use 2 barrel sinkers. Tie leader barrel swivel to main line and use the bottom swivel for a #2 perch hook.
> 
> The barrels will go back and forth between the swivels and create a clicking sound as you drop the rig to the bottom and pull up off bottom and drop back on bottom to entice a bite. This rig allows you to feel if your minnow is still on the hook due to the drag it creates, you won't miss as many fish in a vertical position as the spreader tips to one side when you have a bite, plus it is faster to get up and then back down when fishing one hook keeping the feeding frenzy going. Try it and you will never switch back.


Can you post a pic of this rig ?


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Emerald shiners is the prefered bait of Erie perch. Use a braided line with minimal stretch and you will feel more bites. This is crucial when fishing deep water. Learn to tie a drop shot rig(like bass fishing). I use 3/4oz dipsy barrel swivel sinker tied to the bottom of an 18inch leader of 17lb test mono line.(heavy line will have less stretch over time and less kinky line) I tie two hooks(#4 gold long shank) just above the sinker about 4inches apart. Cheap. Works great.


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

View attachment inline perch rig.doc


I will try to post a document as I have to draw it...my gear is in Vermilion and I am working at home in Marysville, OH. When you go down to the bottom, the rig lies in the mud or clay, then as you pull up and down the barrel sinkers move within the leader and clank...this is the best way to have your bait within 1" of the bottom and you continously lay the rig flat then pull upright in the feeding zone and is completely vertical at 1" or more off the bottom.

I use 14 pound mono as the leader line, because the barrel sinkers are rough in the center from the die used to make them...if you use 8 -10 lb test, you will break the rig off setting the hook as it becomes frayed. You can use beads to add color (red or green normally) and you can also paint the sinkers white, which add flashes of shiners as it moves up and down within the rig. Even when using frozen shiners that are soft and tear off easily, this rig can feel the drag of the minnow to know you have lost your bait.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Lou K
If I under stand you correctly starting at the top you have barrel swivel with 18/24'' of 15lb line a bead 1 or 2 barrel/ egg sinkers another bead and another barrel swivel that you attach a snelled gold perch hook to, am I right on this Thanks


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

I would hate to go thru life and never have an opportunity to catch a double.Spreaders are the way to go


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

I can agree very much on the adjusted crappie rigs must keep them in the mud, the single hook rig has been the best for us the last two years especially for`
big perch, we vary our single hook rigs a little, using a three way sinker with
anywhere from 18 inch to 4 ft dropper, and our single hook line is roughly 6 to
12 inches longer than our dropper, depends how fincky they are, red hooks 
are a must, with one single bead chartuse or dark red, also we use basicly
a lindy rig with a slidder sinker with a 24 to 30 inch lead. one other rig that 
has been hot, is to snell your own hooks roughly six inches longer than your
crappie rigs so that lay on bottom, and install a small very shiney willow
leaf blade. The portclition charters use a 24 inch spreader with 18 inch
dropper hooks with small split shots six inches down fished roughly 12 inches 
off bottom, they just let rod set and count to ten and lift. we fish the western basin way out in the 32 to 34 ft range of water, with very excellent
catches this year with these methods. hope this helps you. sinkers vary from 
1/4 oz to 2 oz. depends on waves and what mood thier in.


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

Fireline, that is correct...Some of my rigs have beads others do not and just let the sinkers move freely between the swivels...sound is a very big attractant with the perch in my opinion.

Donkey, yes I go through life without catching double headers...but I use less bait and catch more bites per every time up and down without having to rebait two hooks. When the perch are up and down, any rig works, and doubles may be normal, but on tough days or sporadic bites, light bites, fishing an area with current, etc. the single hook rig beats everyone else on the boat. After the 1st trip and being outfished, the invited person usually asks us to switch their spreader to a single hook rig.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Lou...great job drawing that up. Thanks.

Sometimes I use a simple one hook presentation perchin and do good with it. Will have to try your setup.


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

i use a 3 hook crappie rig. that way you have one in the mud, one 3 or so inches off the bottom and a 3rd about 8 inches off. while it's good to be down in the mud. i have days where the top hook takes the most. and then you also have the possiblity of triple headers. i usually use 2 rods and use an ole petes jigging spoon on the other.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Weight goes on bottom middle swivel.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> I prefer a crappie rig with two hooks adjusted so the bottom hook presents the minnow two to three inches below the sinker and the top hook adjusted so it will be about one inch above the horizontal wire that suspends the bottom hook. I'll also use a single snelled hook attached to the same DuoLok snap as the sinker. There are times when a rattle spoon replaces the sinker and a hook is attached to the treble with a snell of about 1.5 to 2 inches. Last of all is a barrel slip sinker on the main line with a large enough swivel to keep it from slipping down to a hook tied on a 15 to 18" snell and fished right on the bottom. I'll cycle through these various methods on those days when the perch bite is VERY SLOW and sometimes luck out in producing a better bite. All I ever use are light wire hooks in size 2.
> 
> Don't ask me why, but I don't care for spreaders even though many guests on my boat use them effectively.


i also like the crappie rigs better.
years ago while fishing w/ my brother on his boat we were using spreaders and doing nothing but getting our bait robbed.jack tibble had one of his charters boats close enough to us for us to see them catching alot of perch.when we got back to tibbles later i asked him what they were using that day.he took the time to show me how he used a crappie rig.i've never used a spreader since.
they were biting light that day and what made the difference is that with a spreader,the weight is between the rod tip and the hooks.the weight makes it more difficult to feel the bite.with the crappie rig,the weight is at the end of the setup with the hooks between the rod tip and the weight.the bite is easier to feel.
when the perch are hitting harder the spreaders work fine b ut i still use the crappie rig.
my advice would be to try both and see which suits you best.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Perchin is like all other fishing. There is no one "best way" that always works. Gear up for three or four methods and change your setup till ya find what works.

Must say on slower days single hook setups have worked better for me.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

I've used a 3/4 to 1 oz hopkins spoon with a single hook 4 ins below....seen to catch larger fish on this rig.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

I fish two rods one with a spreader and the other with a dropper , I do not recommend it for beginers or the novice-you will loose more fish.

When is going down I work the other, pull the fish up rebait and work the other. When I am in the zone and on the fish its non stop. However there are times when you can only use 1!!!!!


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

there are days that the fish do not like alot of hardware as we say most of the time we try different methods and switch to what works best... as for on the bottom lately 3 to 5 cranks up produce fish there goes that theory.... one thing that seems to be steady is emerald shiners seems to be the key...


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

Alwsfishin said:


> I've used a 3/4 to 1 oz hopkins spoon with a single hook 4 ins below....seen to catch larger fish on this rig.


i've never used a hopkins spoon before so i image googled it and low and behold look what appeared on the 1st row of images!!!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

jeffmo said:


> i've never used a hopkins spoon before so i image googled it and low and behold look what appeared on the 1st row of images!!!!!


A possum is a flat animal that sleeps in the middle of the road. 

The caption under the picture notes a flat possum. Looks like a "misfiting" description to me.


----------



## brick (Sep 17, 2007)

Lou K is describing a mini perch calller. That is a great idea. I will definitley give it a go next tim out.


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the perch tips. I never knew there was such variety beyond spreaders and crappie rigs.

Someone mentioned using braided line. What weight braided line is recommended for perch?

Also, any recommendations on the best rod (length and weight) for feeling a light bite 40-50 feet down?

Thanks.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> A possum is a flat animal that sleeps in the middle of the road.
> 
> The caption under the picture notes a flat possum. Looks like a "misfiting" description to me.


that did look funny w/ my sig huh?
sorry rick!


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Been awhile...ya can use any braid for perchin. After using 30# braid for trolling eyes for two yrs, I recycle some of it on my perch rod. The weight is not as meaningful as the "no stretch" characteristic of braid. It helps ya feel the lighter bites.

Everyone has different rod weight favorites. While I do use some ultralights perchin, I like a 6' medium wt rod. When ya add the weight on the end, 40-60' of line out and a perch or two....more backbone gets ya a better hook set. jmo


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Been_awhile said:


> Thanks for all the perch tips. I never knew there was such variety beyond spreaders and crappie rigs.
> 
> Someone mentioned using braided line. What weight braided line is recommended for perch?
> 
> ...


I like to use 6# Power Pro as it is very thin and the current which can be strong at times does not pull it to the side as much as heavier lines.
Rod wise I use anything from a 7ft ultra lite to a 4ft brook trout ultra lite.
Lotsa fun when you tie into a 8# farm anomal. If I had one rod for perch it would be a medium light 6 footer with a very fast tip.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

not sure if anyone has mentioned this but I have had a lot of luck with the OLEPETE's jiggin spoon. Might be the same as the hopkins spoon rig not sure. I will look that up. I normally use the crappie rigs with three hooks. I either buy them that way or slide the arms up on the two armed versions and then tie a loop just above the sinker and connect a hook there


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Lou K - Thanks, Buddy! My wife & I went perchin' today and I set her up with one of your rigs....she did MUCH better than she had been doing with spreaders. Lost a lot of minnows in the process, but at least she was able to feel the bites. We'll keep working on it to get her hooked up more, but it's a great start. 
ErieBoy75


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Bobinstow90 said:


> Perchin is like all other fishing. There is no one "best way" that always works. Gear up for three or four methods and change your setup till ya find what works.
> 
> Must say on slower days single hook setups have worked better for me.


I learn best when I see a first hand demonstration.


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

That's great Erieboy! I think it is much easier for beginners to try this style rig. A lot of of people are set in their ways with spreaders, but I can say that we don't own any and haven't fished with any of them in over 30 years, and I've never been outfished on our boat by someone who brought them either.


----------



## Eriefeelin (Sep 2, 2005)

This is the only rig we use besides jiggin spoons. It is basically a crappie rig but made entirely out of ss wire. They tangle up a lot less and are much more sensitive. Fished with a 1oz. sinker and plain snelled hooks.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Bischoff66 said:


> not sure if anyone has mentioned this but I have had a lot of luck with the OLEPETE's jiggin spoon. Might be the same as the hopkins spoon rig not sure. I will look that up. I normally use the crappie rigs with three hooks. I either buy them that way or slide the arms up on the two armed versions and then tie a loop just above the sinker and connect a hook there


Here's a link to hopkins spoons not like Ole Petes jigging spoon which I use often. Also like using a heavy buckshot now and then. http://www.better-fishing.com/hopkins-shorty-spoon.htm


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

Anybody use these line leader connectors on page 8? http://www.bearpawtackle.com/catalog/BearPawCatalog.pdf

I had some guys near PA show them to me several years ago. I like to use them on a 8# fluro tipet (maybe 18 in long) tied to braid and then fluro droppers. I tried the fluro one day because it was all I had in the boat to tie droppers and the tipet. Liked it better than mono so stuck with it. It's proven as good as anything on the good days, and really works well on tough days. Like others, some days one drop is the way to go.


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

I've learned more about perch fishing on this thread than I ever knew. Two more questions I thought of last night.

1. When the perch are hitting on the initial descent of your bait, what is the best way to feel the hits? I have been fishing with a spinning rod, just releasing the bail until the bait hits the bottom and the line goes slack, and then taking up the slack/jigging from there. Seems like there must be a better way as it seems like I miss a lot by the time I trip the bail. I've tried turning the anti-reverse off and lowering the bait down, which works but is slow. I've been thinking about switching to a baitcasting reel where for the final 10 feet or so I can control the descent with my thumb and feel for strikes. Any thoughts, or am I overthinking something that I shouldn't?

2. With the waves forecasted for Monday (10' plus), does it scatter the perch? How long after Monday would be worthwile to be out fishing? The first the waves die down to a fishable height, or longer?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

1. Its hard to detect bites when you're letting your rig back down with anything you use...this should not be much of an issue for you anyway...IMO...braided line is a must and will help detect any hits, anytime better. I also found, this year, that the fish seemed to be hugging the bottom more. Therefore, when my rig hits bottom, I'd simply lift up slightly and slowly bounce the weight on the bottom lifting up from time to time slowly a few feet at a time...when I felt any pressure just give it a little yank and begin reeling. Its been a great year for perch!









2. When the waves and weather subside, just go fish, the fish will still be there!


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

When the waves disappear........the fish begin to seek their normal pattern. Giving the fish 24-36 hours after a blow seems to work for me. If I did not have an hour towing drive, I might try sooner.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Coot said:


> I learn best when I see a first hand demonstration.


Coot.....ya askd feritbubba.......

Last time, my first hand demo produced a skunk tothe4th power.

When you gave up and went home.....so did the skunk.
Jussayin.........

MaybeErieisyr.....lucky place.

Good luck...be safe out there.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Pay attention to your sonar! They are not always on the bottom. My past few trips out of Conny in about 70-72 fow had the perch stacked 10-20ft OFF the bottom. If you fished the bottom you caught a few. If you were off the bottom you murdered them. Don't be afraid to vary your depths


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

We will tripple catch any spreader rig using a double stacker rig w a 1oz sinker on the bottom. WE ARE NEVER ABLE TO USE TWO POLES!
For a real good pic, go to eBay and look up some inline 'SABIKI RIGS'.(10 for $14.00,,, they will make 30 double rigs!)
They come with 5 or 6 hooks, (gold 8s + 10s work best),, 
cut them in 2s or 3's. Tie a snap swivel on top, and a 1oz sinker on the bottom. Tie That onto some non-stretch 4-6-8# (like fireline) main line. Put on a chunk of 'cut bait', emeralds, junk fish, fat heads, even 'puke' fish will work! The Sabiki Rigs use a stiff, short 4" leader off of the main line,,, You will almost never get a wrap-up. Try using a med-light 8'-10' steelhead pole,,, You can feel the minnow SWIM!!

MAIN THING IS,,, Don't just sit in a pack of perch boats unless you have a fishfinder that is showing a SOLID LINE OF PERCH 5'-10' thick on the BOTTOM!! ( You can almost always find this at Conny, with a LAWRANCE X60)

Yesterday, we trolled through the pack till we marked solid fish. Sometimes it takes another 30 minutes of trolling around to find 'em thick. Usually it's on the deeper N. East side of the pack. We went passed a cup'la boats sitting in 56-58'. When we hit 60', less than 300 yards away, the screen filled up. We dropped anchor, and before the boat stopped, the two guys in the back of the boat had doubles! We knew that was 'The Place'.
It stayed that way for the next 2 1/2 hours! Last time out,,, we were very picky. Didn't keep anything under 9". GOOD LUCK!


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Lou K said:


> That's great Erieboy! I think it is much easier for beginners to try this style rig. A lot of of people are set in their ways with spreaders, but I can say that we don't own any and haven't fished with any of them in over 30 years, and I've never been outfished on our boat by someone who brought them either.


Lou, I wonder if not using something in 30 years could be considered "set in their ways" LOL

I have seen and used tons of methods to catch perch and in 50+ years I can't say I've seen one way that is THE "most" productive. I use spreaders with 2 or 3 hooks, crappie rigs with 1 to 3 hooks and at times, a 1 hooksetup. I also use braid and love it and ultra lite, lite and medium rods at times and "feel" that the ultra is most sensitive to perch ???? I've also outfished guys who use mono and been outfished by guys you use mono?
I think the most important is thing is that you understand that they don't bite the same all the time and you have to try different methods until you get them going or figure out they just aren't biting that day!!!!


----------



## Dark Cloud (Aug 21, 2009)

Alaskan said:


> Anybody use these line leader connectors on page 8? http://www.bearpawtackle.com/catalog/BearPawCatalog.pdf
> 
> I had some guys near PA show them to me several years ago. I like to use them on a 8# fluro tipet (maybe 18 in long) tied to braid and then fluro droppers. I tried the fluro one day because it was all I had in the boat to tie droppers and the tipet. Liked it better than mono so stuck with it. It's proven as good as anything on the good days, and really works well on tough days. Like others, some days one drop is the way to go.


Alaskan, 
I've used the Bear Paw "Line Leader Connectors". IMHO they work much better than the inverted U-shaped Spreaders and Crappie Rigs because the snelled hooks are attached directly to the leader, eliminating dampening effect that's inherent in the typical spreaders and crappie rigs. But Lou-K's setup may be even better. I'm going to give a try the next time out, but I may substitute a Lindy "Carolina Mag Weight rig for the weights and beads.
http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u53/two2go/Lindy-CMW-2.jpg


----------



## Dark Cloud (Aug 21, 2009)

Incidentally, I've often noticed that you get bites immediately when arriving at a location, but then the bites slow down and may even stop. So, we move to a new location, throw in the lines and immediately we get a few strikes.

Someone suggested that it is because the perch are attracted to the sound of the engine, and when fishing slows, you should start the engine and let it idle. But we haven't been able to conclusively prove this theory. 

Has anyone heard of this tactic before?


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

yes this works all time for us, if they slow start the engine and let run for few
minutes and shut off, perch will bite fast, when slow down start again. all
the charters boats use this trick.


----------



## brick (Sep 17, 2007)

used lou k's rig today. not the best conditions for perch. 3-5 easy. But it worked great. You're right lou, I may never go back. Outfished everybody on the boat.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Dark Cloud said:


> Incidentally, I've often noticed that you get bites immediately when arriving at a location, but then the bites slow down and may even stop. So, we move to a new location, throw in the lines and immediately we get a few strikes.
> 
> Someone suggested that it is because the perch are attracted to the sound of the engine, and when fishing slows, you should start the engine and let it idle. But we haven't been able to conclusively prove this theory.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this tactic before?


maybe we should start a new thread called "perch calling" I know one charter captain that would put a stereo speaker upside down on a piece of styrofoam and float it off side of the boat and play C&W music for them, LOL


----------



## Dark Cloud (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome!

Thanks guys. Let's see... If I get an underwater speaker and an spool of wire, the perch will have a front row seat.


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

Brick, I'm glad you did so well. I think the rig works much better in rougher conditions as you get more bounce and more sound with the sinker(s) going back in forth bouncing of the swivels. Spreaders are a disadvantage when it's rough as well, from the bounce of the boat and tip to one side when you get a bite.


----------



## gregnwtf (Mar 6, 2009)

Been_awhile said:


> Thanks for all the perch tips. I never knew there was such variety beyond spreaders and crappie rigs.
> 
> Someone mentioned using braided line. What weight braided line is recommended for perch?
> 
> ...


I've perch fished on Erie for over 30 years and equipment preference is not the same for everyone. The perch rods I've used for many years is simply a 
4 1/2 foot Ugly Stick with 14 lb. Fireline or a Berkley Cherrywood 6 1/2 ft. 
also with the same line. I mainly use plain spreaders with Mustad snell hooks size 26 to 30 or a wire crappie rig with the wire horizontal legs. I usually have about 1 ounce of weight. Normally the depth of water does not matter to me what setup I have in my hand. Its all the feel with the line on your finger.
I've fished for perch from 12 ft to 55 ft. I highly suggest using Fireline, the sensitivity for perch is great. I've used the Fireline for about 10-12 years and find it the best. Use a good quality rod and a smooth reel with fireline and you are good. Emerald shinners are the best, period, no question. The rigs with single hook above a single hook work great. 70 % of the fish come off the bottom hook. I used one Saturday and was satisfied. I will be making some like that over the winter because of the simplicity of the rig. The liitle crappie type rigs at bait shops with all the jewelry and the hooks are fastened right onto a snap swivel are not worth the money. Try the single snelled Mustad under a chunk of lead and it will probably surprise you.
How many times do we catch a perch on a 2 or 3 hook rig and you have to rebait all 3 hooks. I'm guilty of it. Its also less time that your rigs are on the lake bottom. Food for thought. Enjoy the perch jerking.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Sounds like everyone is on here since it is too windy to fish.

Someone mentioned perch calling. While back someone told me of someone they knew that had a piece of well casing with a clapper in it. Had it rigged so they could drop it down and pull a rope to bang the clapper. Was kind of hard to understand how he was describing it but that was the basic principle. Anyone ever heard of anything like that.?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

There is a description of several things like that here, do some searches here in the Erie forums.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Doboy said:


> We will tripple catch any spreader rig using a double stacker rig w a 1oz sinker on the bottom. WE ARE NEVER ABLE TO USE TWO POLES!
> For a real good pic, go to eBay and look up some inline 'SABIKI RIGS'.(10 for $14.00,,, they will make 30 double rigs!)
> They come with 5 or 6 hooks, (gold 8s + 10s work best),,
> cut them in 2s or 3's. Tie a snap swivel on top, and a 1oz sinker on the bottom. Tie That onto some non-stretch 4-6-8# (like fireline) main line. Put on a chunk of 'cut bait', emeralds, junk fish, fat heads, even 'puke' fish will work! The Sabiki Rigs use a stiff, short 4" leader off of the main line,,, You will almost never get a wrap-up. Try using a med-light 8'-10' steelhead pole,,, You can feel the minnow SWIM!!
> ...


never seen so much bull excrement in one place. WHEN will OGF wake up???????


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Bobinstow90 said:


> never seen so much bull excrement in one place. WHEN will OGF wake up???????


Is anyone listening?


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Bobinstow90 said:


> Is anyone listening?




Hoping to stay awake long enough.
Is anyone listening?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm reading ... does that count ???


----------



## Dark Cloud (Aug 21, 2009)

Ruminator said:


> There is a description of several things like that here, do some searches here in the Erie forums.


I found a great description of the Perch Caller by Erie Rebel last year...
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showpost.php?p=686739&postcount=1

There are also several other descriptions, alternatives and photos in other threads. Here's one of the photos.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Bobinstow90 said:


> Coot.....ya askd feritbubba.......
> 
> Last time, my first hand demo produced a skunk tothe4th power.
> 
> ...


I guess I'm a jinx....you must be right.


----------

